# found dive knife



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

found it divingat st. andrew jetties sunday. thought i would post just in case someone on here owns it. i will tell you it is a US Divers knife. there is a name on it and if you can claim it it is yours.

Wendell


----------

